# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Востребованные услуги в одном пакете: «Белтелеком» представляет новый тарифный план «Семейный 4 комф

## ByFly

Новое предложение в линейке Семейный заинтересует абонентов Белтелеком, подключенных по технологии ADSL. Теперь в одном пакете вместе с такими популярными услугами, как телефонная связь, интерактивное телевидение, доступ к сети Интернет, можно подключить и систему Умный дом.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

